# Do you think you would do better on the OLD Test



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2006)

I cant recall the # of questions, but I recall several years ago people at my work were taking the old PE Test, I think you picked 4 out of 6 or 6 out of 8 and had to work your answer out longhand? And got partial credit?

It seems that when they switched to the new method the passing % went up (for people I knew)

I talked to a lot of people after the test who said they would have prefer the old method? But I think I like my chances better with the current method..


----------



## JoeysVee (Apr 27, 2006)

I think I would have liked the old method better. I answered almost every problem on the exam but many, and I mean many of them i just couldn't get my answer to match one of the choices. This tells me I was making a simple mistake (ie. using ft instead of inches or diameter instead of radius).

I had to guess on A LOT of these. I would have received partial credit on those but instead I will only get an average of 25%. I think my partial credit on the ones I got wrong would have been much more than 25%. So I think that is the real question...

Of the problems you got wrong, do you think you would have received more than 25% partial credit cumulative?


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2006)

probably not, on the ones I just flat out didnt know I was lost, but I am sure I messed up a unit conversion, worked a formula and then got what I think was the right answer (but was only listed as an evil trick...)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 28, 2006)

The thing that's nice about multiple choice is that you can at least take a stab at one you don't know or make an educated guess if you can eliminate a couple choices. You at least get a chance to get points.

The nice thing about partial credit is that you would still get some points for a silly math mistake: units, conversions, etc. Also you'd get some credit for making reasonable assumptions, even if it's not exactly what they would have picked.

When I was doing some practice tests, I assumed some typical values for influent WW BOD and I&amp;I rates. This didn't make what the author picked, so I was "wrong", despite the fact I could verify my values in the state standards.


----------



## redrum (Apr 28, 2006)

I think multiple choice is good


----------

